# Plastic spoiler under front valance panel?



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

I was thinking about putting one of these on my 68 Lemans, but I'm not sure how it would look.... does anybody have a pic of their car with one of these on it?

also, was this a judge option, or could you get it on any Lemans, gto, judge?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It would help if you could post a link or a photo of the part you're thinking about.

Bear


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is the pic of it, I think they just bolt onto the bottom of front valance panel.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah, ok. It's not what I thought it was then. Why not just pop it on there and see what you think about it? If you like it, no one else's opinion really matters.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

poncho power said:


> Here is the pic of it, I think they just bolt onto the bottom of front valance panel.


Is that made for a '69? If so, where'd you get it? I bought a 70 front spoiler and it will need some reworking to fit, I'd rather just get one that would bolt on.


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

guys....... I didn't buy one yet, I just took that picture off the internet..... I'm thinking about getting one for my 68 Lemans, but I'm not sure I want to spend close to $200 on one..... I was hoping someone had a pic of one on their car. I found a couple pics on the internet, but some are very hard to see the spoiler.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

There was a guy on Performance Years Forum that was making metal chin spoilers for 68's and 69"s. There are some pics in that thread with it installed on the car.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Found the link

Custom Steel Front Chin Spoiler fits 68-69 GTO, Lemans, Tempest, Judge - PY Online Forums


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks, that looks pretty nice!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i like the look they should have come stock with them.


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Instg8ter said:


> i like the look they should have come stock with them.


I agree, it just makes them tough looking!!!!


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is the pic the guy had on that thread....... pretty nice!


----------

